# Victorian in corner tank?



## USACanuck (Feb 6, 2007)

Would any Victorian cichlids work in a 54 gallon corner bowfront (radius = 27")?


----------



## Darkside (Feb 6, 2008)

You can try Hap ruby greens or a Pseudocrenilabrus species.


----------



## samaki (Oct 25, 2002)

Hi 
Yu can house 2 or 3 quatuor(one male and 3 females) in such a volume, make your choice between the more peaceful species, ruby green is a good example but yu can mix it with others, as rockribensis (sauvagei), some H.piceatus or some H.latifasciatus
xris


----------



## USACanuck (Feb 6, 2007)

Thanks guys!

I will do a little research and see if I can find the fish which you have recommended.


----------

